# NBD: Aristides 050 Aluminum



## bulb (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey guys,

Picked up this Aristides 050 in Aluminum and thought I would share some pics!

The bass is finished in aluminum which is not only unique as a finish choice but smooth to the touch (which is fantastic for the neck). That is of course finished on the Arium body, which is the main thing that separates Aristides from other companies. The only piece of wood on the bass is the rosewood fretboard, but all this works together quite wonderfully for the tone of the instrument. It excels at the scooped and aggressive bass tones making this ideal for heavier material and lower tunings. The pickups are Seymour Duncan Quarter Pounders, and they sound fantastic!

If you want more info on Aristides and their instruments, just go here:
Homepage | Aristides


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 31, 2014)

Now that's interesting! I love the brushed aluminum look - the headstock looks awesome! Very cool!


----------



## narad (Dec 31, 2014)

That finish is awesome but I have to wonder...NBD or contractual advertisement?


----------



## Watty (Dec 31, 2014)

Woah.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 31, 2014)

At what point does Misha have to start posting in the dealers section?


----------



## Fretless (Jan 1, 2015)

StevenC said:


> At what point does Misha have to start posting in the dealers section?



Starting to wonder this myself.


----------



## bulb (Jan 1, 2015)

Nah, I don't have a contract with Aristides, and I don't have to advertise for them nor do I sell their instruments haha. Just posting my new gear as I have since I first joined.


----------



## bulb (Jan 1, 2015)

StevenC said:


> At what point does Misha have to start posting in the dealers section?



When I am selling gear or stock from my store (which doesn't currently exist), or advertising signature stuff. As much as I have been fortunate to develop products like those in the time that I have been on this forum, this is not one of those products.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm surprised they're not Bareknuckles, again.


----------



## larry (Jan 1, 2015)

hnbd misha, looks very clean. i hope they release a 6 string version; admittedly, I'm curious about their finishing process. looking forward to the impending video.


----------



## likeayaresh (Jan 1, 2015)

Good to see you rocking the 050 too, Misha! Pascal told me a while ago you should be getting one soon  If anyone's curious, here's a little vid I did with the one that's staying with me for a few weeks!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 2, 2015)

Not a fan of the finish but I do love me some aristides, my 060 kills.

HNBD Misha!


----------



## FRETPICK (Jan 2, 2015)

Not Biodegradable. Next.


----------



## Shimme (Jan 2, 2015)

FRETPICK said:


> Not Biodegradable. Next.



You could always recycle it 

Anyways that's a cool finish, it really matches with the "space age" look.


----------



## bulb (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## FRETPICK (Jan 3, 2015)

Fact Of The Day.


----------



## bulb (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks dude!!


----------

